# 2013 Sentra window fogging issue



## redjay (Jan 17, 2016)

The windows on my 2013 Sentra SV are constantly fogging up now the weather has turned cold. I bought the car in the Spring.

I have to drive with the rear window defogger on all the time, and the rear passenger windows are fogged up all the time. I have tried every setting on the heater controls and nothing helps to clear the windows in the back.

Any suggestions as to what might be wrong with the car ? I have never had a car that fogs up so badly.

The carpets are not wet so excessive moisture is not caused by that.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You need to have the front windshield defrost running at high heat with the air conditioning on. Make sure you are not on the recycled air setting.


----------



## redjay (Jan 17, 2016)

I am doing all you suggest but the windows are constantly fogged up.
If I turn off the rear defogger the window is fogged up in a few minutes.
The rear passenger windows are fogged up all the time.

The A/C comes on as soon as the fan is turned on. It is doing nothing to remove the moisture from the cabin. There are no leaks I can find and the carpets are not wet.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Then you are doing everything right. The air conditioner should be acting as a dehumidifier and blowing hot dry air. Was it working properly this summer when you wanted it to blow cold air? You will probably have to get your a/c system checked out.
Been a while since I have had a car that did not have air conditioning, but one thing you can do is to leave your windows open a crack to even out the humidity inside and out and keep the heat on high. Also do not use the recycled air setting. If you are using a garage-- park it outside. That should help in the meanwhile
Last thought, did you check out your rear wheel well? Is there water around your spare tire? If so that could be your problem.


----------



## redjay (Jan 17, 2016)

I have not used the recirculation feature since I bought the car.
The A/C was cooling the car fine in the summer.

I have not checked the area around the spare tire.

I bought a new cabin filter tonight just in case that is clogged and not allowing fresh air into the cabin. I will install it as soon as the weather improves.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi redjay, if air is blowing out of your vents I doubt its the cabin filter but let us know.


----------



## redjay (Jan 17, 2016)

I took the cabin air filter out today. It was almost like new, hardly at all.
I am going to try it for a day with the filter out and see if it makes any difference. I doubt it.

I noticed today that when I turn the A/C on with the fan switch the engine revs go up.
Is that normal ? I would have thought the revs would have gone down as it is putting extra load on the engine.
Maybe the ECU is upping the revs to compensate for the extra load ?


----------



## redjay (Jan 17, 2016)

I drove home with no cabin filter and the car fogging issue was just as bad as it was with a filter in there. I figured it would be but thought I would give it a try.

Looks like it will be going to the Nissan dealer next week for a thorough inspection.


----------



## redjay (Jan 17, 2016)

Is anyone else with a 2013 or newer Sentra having this issue ?


----------



## redjay (Jan 17, 2016)

The car is now at the dealership for them to investigate why the car is fogging up so badly.
They are also going to do the recall for the software update on the CVT.


----------



## redjay (Jan 17, 2016)

I was told today by the dealership that they can find no issues with the heater-A/C.
The mechanic that worked on my car today has taken my car home tonight to see how the heater-A/C performs on his morning commute to the dealership.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Were you ever able to look at the service manual? I am convinced your problem is a faulty blend door that is limiting the fresh air intake. That and/or your air conditioning is not operating properly when you select defrost. Hope they can figure it out for you, and put a good tech on your case. Did they at east give you a loaner while the mechanic uses yours?


----------



## redjay (Jan 17, 2016)

You are 100% correct ! The dealership called me today and told me a blend door electrical connector was disconnected and it was probably this way from the factory assembly line.
The Sentra was constantly circulating the air in the car with no fresh air from outside.

I am happy they found the problem that has probably existed from day one, Sept 2013. 
I bought the car used in May 2015.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it fixed


----------



## redjay (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## redjay (Jan 17, 2016)

I picked up the car from the dealership tonight. It is totally fixed, no more window fogging issue. No need for the front and rear defogger, or the A/C to be on all the time anymore.


----------

